
The limits of physics (Margaret Wertheim) - robocaptain
http://aeon.co/magazine/science/margaret-wertheim-the-limits-of-physics/
======
philipov
The article confuses epistemology with ontology. Many-Universes theories are
not primarily concerned with the nature of human knowledge, but with the
nature of existence.

